# transparenter jframe



## steff3 (5. Jun 2006)

ich würde gerne einfach nur text in einem jframe haben, den rahmen entfernen(kein problem) und es dann leicht durchsichtig haben 

da habe ich diese möglichkeit gefunden 
www.onjava.com/pub/a/onjava/excerpt/swinghks_hack41/index.html?page=3

aber das löst ja nicht das problem weil ich es halt nur "halb" durchsichtig haben möchte 

naja egal hat sich da schon was getan oder muss man immer noch die lösung nutzen?


----------



## dieta (5. Jun 2006)

Ich hab mir den Link jetzt nicht genauer angeschaut, aber versuche es vielleicht mal, indem du in der "PaintComponent"-Methode ein halbdurchsichtiges Rechteck über das Bild zeichnest:

```
public void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
    Point pos = this.getLocationOnScreen( );
    Point offset = new Point(-pos.x,-pos.y);
    g.drawImage(background,offset.x,offset.y,null);
    g.setColor(new Color(0, 0, 0, 128);
    g.fillRect(0, 0, (int)getSize().getWidth(), (int)getSize().getHeight());
}
```


----------



## Wildcard (5. Jun 2006)

Heavyweight Komponenten(AWT, JFrame) sind in Java grundsätzlich nicht transparent.
Alles andere lässt sich nur hacken...


----------



## Roar (5. Jun 2006)

hier hast du c++ code für ein halbtransparentes fenster: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=195683#195683 wie der titel schon sagt funktioniert das aber nicht ganz richtig, habs nicht weiter verfolgt. wenn du es gebacken bekommst wärs nett, wenn du den verbesserten code rausgipst.


----------



## steff3 (6. Jun 2006)

hab jetzt den ersten link benutzt und bekomme auch das hintergrundbild, also alles super, aber jetzt hätte ich gerne eine textarea darauf, aber so, dass nur die schrift zu sehen ist und der rest durchsichtig ist

das sit doch möglich oder :?:


----------



## steff3 (6. Jun 2006)

```
Color c = new Color(200,200,200,0);
ta.setBackground(c);
```


----------

